# What does your other half ride??



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

Im in the market to buy my girl friend a four wheeler. We started out riding together on the same bike and it got old. We moved on to a rzr. it was great and ton of fun, but she now wants her own atv. I sold the rzr and picked me up an outlander. Now i need to figure out what to get her. I can get a deal on a 2010 sportsman 800 but im think its going to be to big and heavy. Although, i would like to have it to use around the house for work. I leaning more towards a 500 sportsman. She doesnt want to change gears so the perfect bike, a 420 rancher, is out of the ?. Let me know what you guys think! o yeah, of course i want to lift it, snorkels, wheels and 29.5s are a must!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine has a 2010 rancher 420 she loves it easy to turn not to heavy and is geared lower then a lot of bikes.....my thing was I didn't want a belt bike for her so this was perfect......



the wetter the better


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> Mine has a 2010 rancher 420 she loves it easy to turn not to heavy and is geared lower then a lot of bikes.....my thing was I didn't want a belt bike for her so this was perfect......
> 
> 
> 
> the wetter the better


And thats mine thing. they are the best all around bikes out there IMO. I have had 2 420 ranchers in the past, one a foot shift and one an ES. After she rode a belt driven bike, thats all she wants.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine rides a broom..(_its one of those days today_), but my friend's wife has a 500 Can Am. Perfect for her, been a great machine.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

my gf thinks when she is in stuff to go faster therefore belts making fireworks lol.....shoot first ride i got it built for her tkaes it out in less then 30min broken front axle, im like wow....gotta love it though, cuz i still ride by myself i hate passengers lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

She rides a P 360. Powered right for her and very easy to handle. Belt driven!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine has a 05 brute 650 SRA. Crap ton, almost too much, power for her. But she rides smart. SRA's tip alot easier and are alot less stable than a full independent bike.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have consider a 500 canam but i hardly ever see them for sale around here, plus id rather have the dependability or a sportsman or rancher. I think what ever i end up getting she will be happy with. Riding passangers is no fun especially when they want to drive lol....yes somtimes i have to ride b****. but thats when the cooler seems to get lighter.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

my wife rides a 2008 Suzuki kingquad 450.. good bike , have had no problems except with the bigger tires , i had to reclutch it by changing weights and springs, and shimming it..no other mods on it . is real reliable, she follows me everywhere. she could go deeper but does not want snorks on it .It would probably need some more mods if she wanted 29.5's


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

My wife rides in the passenger seat, i got her a 500 foreman but she didnt want to ride it so i traded it for a 300 for the kids


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't have an "other half"....sigh... :dunno:


I ride an Arctic Cat 500. I don't do anything crazy. It's IRS so it has some good clearance without a lift. A set of Mud Lites and I'm good to go. (rear brake sucks though)


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine rides with me right now but will be riding my built brute until I can get her the outlander 650 xmr


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Mine rides my arse about riding 

KAWI RULES


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

........am I the only one whose mind went dirty thinking about answering that?

x2 to nmkawierider - She was sweeping the front porch the other day, I opened the front door and told her why not just fly it on in.......




She rides with me, thus the Max. Thinking about putting her on the ol 300 for a while, need to part with it and get her a SxS.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

'08 can am 800 max....with a TON of goodies on it, FAR from stock boys since she races it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Please search before starting new threads

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/16555-recommendations-quad-wife.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/15567-buying-wife-quad-need-support.html


----------

